# FS/FF :Misc items/ 85 gallon tank/stand(CHEAP)!!/ lights! Ehiem filter!



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Random items that i dont need anymore, some are brand new, some used but all in working conditon, most of everything do need a little cleaning,

python hose? think i used once? 10$ (8$) *SOLD*

Ultra Reef white sand 5lb bags,(brand new) 5$ each *(4$)*

2 aqueon 300w heaters, 15$ for both* sold*
ac50, comes with 2 motors, lots of extra pipes, lids, couple bags of carbon, etc. 15$

wood thingy 3$! *(2$)*

48" random light fixture 10$
46" coralife fixture 40$
23" coralife fixture 20$
lots of random extra bulbs, some work some don't? buy any of the lights and get any or all the bulbs for free!
Dont have time to test the bulbs.. They are free with the purchase.. -.-
*SOLD*

Ehiem pro 2, i think its rated for 150 gallons? correct me if i am wrong. 
120$ obo
comes with media, ( got extra if wanted) *SOLD*

big milk crate of misc stuff, ALL FREE with any purchase! ph testers, salt, list, filter parts... bring a bag.. take it all...

2, 20 gallon tanks? needs some cleaning, one is a hagen, 20$ for both

85 gallon fish tank/ wood stand, (tanks in great shape, no marks, scratches, etc) (160$) now (130$)

PLEASE PM!!! thanks alot!!!

thanks alot in advance!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppp! price reduced!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I interested this:

6 feet long stand for 125 gallon tank( not pretty but very strong) has built in power heads. 50$ (30$)


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

pmeddddd.....


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

BumpppppPpppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

daily bumpppp! price reduced


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

daily bumppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

New stuff! cheaper prices! bump


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Barry:

I want this "2 aqueon 300w heaters, 15$ for both".


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Updated!!! Bumpppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

PM'd you...


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Price reduce again!! Cheap cheap!!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I am intersted in the tank and coral light 46 inch fixture... do you have a heater availible for the tank/ fillter?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppp, got lots of drift wood too, come take a look!


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 4, 2010)

PMed. Thx.


----------

